# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  رساله من معاق اكتشف عالمي لاتنساني ..

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إعاقتي .. فهل من مشفق ؟
.
أعاقتي .. فهل من منقذ ؟
.
إعاقه ذهنيه أو عقليه .. 
حين يكبرون ولا أكبر
حين يفكرون ولا أفكر
حين يقرأون ولا أقرأ
حين يعبرون عن أنفسهم ولا أعبر 
.. !!
أعاقة جسديه أو عموديه فقريه ..
حين يتحركون ولا أتحرك
حين يثبتون ولا أثبت 
حين يركضون ولا أركض
حين يقفزون ولا أقفز
..!!
إعاقه بصريه أو نظريه ..
حين يرون ولا أرى 
حين يستمتعون بما حولهم ولا أستمتع
حين يبادلونك النظرات ولا أبادل
حين يتأملون ولا أتأمل 
..!!
إعاقه سمعيه أو حسيه ..
حين ينصتون لك ولا أنصت 
حين يدركون ما حولك ولا أدرك
حين يتحدثون ويسمعون أنفسهم ولا أسمع
حين يردودن بأعلى الصوت ويصدمهم الصدى ولا يصدمني
..!!
إعاقه كلاميه ..
حين يتحدثون ولا أتحدث
حين يناقشون ولا أناقش
حين يدافعون عن أنفسهم ولا أدافع
حين يتكلم الحق ولا أتكلم 
..!!
إعاقه حسيه أو شعوريه ..
حين تكون كامل ولا تشعر بنفسك
حين تحاول أن تكون نفسك ولا تكون
حين ترسم لك أمجاد ولا تشرفها
حين تسقي ورد الأمل فيك و تموت
حين تنجح وفي داخلك تفشل
..!!
.
.
همسات .. حروف .. كلمات.. عبارات .. تحاول صياغها ولا تقدر .. !!.
.
نظرات الشفقه تراها في أعينهم .. نظرات اليأس تنطلق و تصرخ مدويه من عينك .. !!
.
.
*لكن ..!!
*.
.
نظرة أخرى للمعاق ..!!
.
.
أصم ..
أبكم ..
أعمى ..
مقعد ..
.. و غيرها من الأعاقات ..
لربما .. الله سبحانه وتعالى أختاركم من بين البشر .. 
لتكونوا تحت اختبار ..!!
لتكونوا بالأعاقه أفضل ..!!
لتكونوا مِن مَن أحبهم الله فأختبرهم .. !!
.
.
*نصمت ونقول ولله في خلقه شؤون ^_^* .
.
.. م ـواقف ع ـابره ..
.
.
*المكان : اجتماع نسائي بحت .. ( حفلة زفاف ) 
*الموقف: في وسط العزف و الطرب . و النساء الراقصات .. أتت و و قفت بجانب ابنة عمها .. تبتسم .. وقمنا نرحب ( نسلم ونبارك ) لكن .. لم ترد .. !!
بل أكتفت بالإبتسامه .. 
نظرة واحده كانت كفيله بالإجابه .. 
و بدأت حركة الأصابع تعمل .. ^_^ يتحدثون بالإشاره 
فتاتين .. لا تسمعان ولا تتحدثان .. سبحان الله .. في مقتبل العمر . جميلات كل الجمال .. يأخذ شي و يعوض بشي آخر .. و لله في خلقه شؤون 
.
.
) 
الموقف : 
كنت أنتظر زميله لي .. و إذا بها تنظر إلي بنظره حزينه .. قلبي لم يتوقف عن الخفقان .. خوف اعتراني .. ارتباك أصابني .. توتر شديد شتت أفكاري .. 
نادت علي .. لو سمحتي ادخليني إلى غرفتي .. دقيقة صمت .. أرى وكأني لا أ رى .. لم يسبق لي التعامل مع اي شخص مقعد .. تحركت و سحبت الكرسي ومشيت .. هي تتكلم وانا صامته .. كأنني لم أعرف النطق يوما ً .. هدوء اعترى المكان .. باب المكتب أمامي .. ولا يبعد عني سواء خطوات .. لكني أحسست بأنني أمشي في دهليز طويل .. 
قالت توقفي .. و نظرت إلي .. لما لا تكلميني .. هل لأني معاقه ؟ 
لحظتها .. تمنيت اني لم أكن هناك =( 
لم أكن خائفه منها ولكن .. كنت خائفه من الموقف نفسه .. لعدم تعاملي معهم من قبل ..
.
.
الموقف:
منذ الصغر .. كنت أراها .. لا أفهم ما تتحدث عنه .. كلمات و تمتمات غريبه .. 
حين يعترينا الهدوء يعلو صوتها .. تتحدث لوحدها .. 
لا أفهم ولا يستوعب عقلي ما يحدث أمامي .. 
لم يتم أخباري و أفهامي بالذي تراه عيناي .. للأسف
معاملتي أعترتها القسوه بعض الشي .. و الحنان في البعض الآخر شي
بعد سنوات عده .. أكتشتف المعنى الحقيقي .. عرفت ما بها .. 
للأسف لم أعرف الا في الوقت الضائع .. 
بالرغم من تأخرها العمري .. وكبر سنها في الواقع .. 
الا أن عقلها لا ينمو بشكل سليم .. تصل الى الثلاثين من العمر بعقل طفل صغير .. تملئه البراءه من كل إتجاه .. 
لم ألمس الحنان في حياتي قط .. لكن لمسته فيها .. 
في لحظه كنت أشعر بأن قلبي سينفطر .. ومن دون لا أشعر .. تحضنني بشده من دون طلبي .. وتقول ( لا تصيحين انا هني ) 
رغم عدم معرفتها بشي و عدم ادراكها بشي 
.
.
آمال على ورق .. 
.
.
أذهب إلى مركز المعاقين . لترى وتعايش الإعاقه بنفسك . بعيدا ً عن تفسيرات و رؤيات الآخرين .. فأنت سيد أحساسك و ملك مشاعرك . فلا تغرك مشاعر الآخرين .
.
حاول اكتشاف معاناة المعاق . و كيف يشعر . وكيف يحاول أن يكون ذاته في هذا العالم الموحش .
.
.
كتبت الموضوع .. ليس لـ إثارة مشاعر الشفقه ^_^ بل لمحاكاة النفس . وحثها على مشاركتها للمعاق في عالمه . 
اتمنى الفائده 
م/ن

----------


## احلى توته

مشكــــــــــوره
الله يجزيك خير
لا حرمنا هالمشاركات
بالفعل كلمات تحرك المشاعر
تسلمي ع هيك موضوع
تحياتي
توووته

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ ،،*

*فرووح الغلآ ،،*

*الموضوووع رووعهـ بجد ويخلينآ نفكر شووي ..!*

*تسلمي غآليتي ع اطروحآتكـ الرآئعه والمُفيدهـ ..~*

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*

*رحم الله وآلديكِ*

*ودوماً بإنتظآر موآضيعكِ المميزهـ ..}*

*مودتي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## فرح

> مشكــــــــــوره
> 
> الله يجزيك خير
> لا حرمنا هالمشاركات
> بالفعل كلمات تحرك المشاعر
> تسلمي ع هيك موضوع
> تحياتي
> 
> توووته



 يسلمك يالغلا  احلى توته
ع توااااجدك الغاالي 
ويعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي 
دوووم نووور تواااصلك الرااائع
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *مرحبآ ،،* 
> *فرووح الغلآ ،،* 
> *الموضوووع رووعهـ بجد ويخلينآ نفكر شووي ..!* 
> *تسلمي غآليتي ع اطروحآتكـ الرآئعه والمُفيدهـ ..~* 
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه* 
> *رحم الله وآلديكِ* 
> *ودوماً بإنتظآر موآضيعكِ المميزهـ ..}* 
> *مودتي* 
> 
> *كروزهـ*



 يسلم عمرك الغااالي حبيبتي كــــــروووزه
الروووعه بتواااجدك ونووور هالطله البهيه 
ووالديك ياااقلبي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## نبراس،،،

فرح 
جمييل جدا ما تجووود به اييديكم 
مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## فرح

> فرح 
> جمييل جدا ما تجووود به اييديكم 
> مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
> دمتم لكل خير



 تسلم خيي قمي 
ع الحظوووور الرااائع 
والاجمل هو تنويرك وتعطيرك متصفحي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------

